# Hurricaine Sandy Photos From The Daily Mail.



## Intense (Nov 10, 2012)

More.....
Superstorm Sandy: Death toll hits FIFTY and damage set to top $50BILLION | Mail Online


----------



## Connery (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting Intense this is just unbelievable....


----------



## Noomi (Nov 11, 2012)

That first photo is frightening. The size of that storm cloud!


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 12, 2012)

If anybody has any doubts or disagreements, Sandy was way worse than Katrina. both were bad, but Sandy destroyed a more developed area.


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 12, 2012)

I went to the town I grew up in today. I've seen it flood there before because it's low lying, but I don't remember it ever being this bad;this includes Irene and Gloria. The damage was unbelieveable. Houses that have been there for 100 years or more are gone. I think the only houses without major damage were the new construction and houses that were lifed 15/20 feet above sea level. The good news is now there are collections being take everywhere to help these families.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 13, 2012)

they need a sign that says gondola service only


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 14, 2012)

taken from cell phone in atlantic city


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 14, 2012)

one of the access roads to the beach on the jersey shore near belmar.  and people wonder why they can't get in to see their houses


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

To know that yall subways are flooded is just fucking scary.  I heard the stairwells are at least 60 feet down into the subway to the platforms and it's water all the way up to the street. THAT'S FUCKING SCARY!  60 feet deep! wow!


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

spoonman said:


> one of the access roads to the beach on the jersey shore near belmar.  And people wonder why they can't get in to see their houses



gotdamn!


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

I wonder what the cost of the mold clean up in all of the office buildings is gonna be?


----------



## jillian (Nov 14, 2012)

my neighborhood in brooklyn... notice the boats up against our footbridge.


----------



## jillian (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Spoonman (Nov 14, 2012)

jillian said:


> my neighborhood in brooklyn... notice the boats up against our footbridge.



any word on your shore house yet?


----------



## jillian (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## jillian (Nov 14, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > my neighborhood in brooklyn... notice the boats up against our footbridge.
> ...



some damage...but nothing that can't be repaired. very, very lucky. thank you.

how are things where you are now?


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 14, 2012)

I saw a picture the other day a man took of his porch, the water was so high there was a shark swimming on his front steps :/


----------



## jillian (Nov 14, 2012)

i can't tell exactly where this is but it's what came up when i googled the area of the shore house.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

Yall notice the spin media not even showing these pictures and clean up? and how bad it really is?

if they have, I haven't seen it channel surfing.


----------



## jillian (Nov 14, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Yall notice the spin media not even showing these pictures and clean up? and how bad it really is?
> 
> if they have, I haven't seen it channel surfing.



we have clean up... everyone's doing their part.

but interestingly we haven't seen hide nor hair of the red cross.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 14, 2012)

jillian said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



we got our power back on after 9 days.  some minor roof and siding damage but i fixed that last weekend.  the shore house we haven't seen yet but i've been told the only visible damage is siding lost on the northeast side of the house.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

jillian said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Yall notice the spin media not even showing these pictures and clean up? and how bad it really is?
> ...



Nor have you seen Sheppard Smith or Geraldo Rivera...go figure


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 14, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Yall notice the spin media not even showing these pictures and clean up? and how bad it really is?
> 
> if they have, I haven't seen it channel surfing.



they aren't showing half of the issues.  it's really bad in some areas


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Yall notice the spin media not even showing these pictures and clean up? and how bad it really is?
> ...



I bet. the subways alone look haunted as hell...


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 14, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



most are up and running again.  there are a few on the lower east side i know still have issues


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

Where and what building is this ?


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 14, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Where and what building is this ?



that is the plaza hotel building in NYC,  there is an underground shopping mall called the plaza shops. it's now a moat


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 14, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Where and what building is this ?



That's 1 west 58th Street, under the Plaza Hotel.

A lot of high end shops.

Shops | The Plaza


----------



## Intense (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.wepay.com/x4c0ok9/donations/hurricane-sandy-raising-money-for-breezy-point


----------



## Intense (Nov 14, 2012)

Flooded Tunnel

Battery Park underpass (tunnel) completely flooded from Hurricane Sandy. For anyone who is been down this tunnel, you know just how much water this is. It's amazing how much water came in.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 14, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Yall notice the spin media not even showing these pictures and clean up? and how bad it really is?
> ...



Not very "organized".


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 16, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Where and what building is this ?
> ...





So about 3-4 million dollars in damaged shops, stores, clothing, etc.....damn


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 16, 2012)

Intense said:


> Flooded Tunnel
> 
> Battery Park underpass (tunnel) completely flooded from Hurricane Sandy. For anyone who is been down this tunnel, you know just how much water this is. It's amazing how much water came in.



So how do they plan to get the water out?  are there no drains down there?  wow


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 16, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



i'd say more than that


----------



## R.D. (Nov 16, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I saw a picture the other day a man took of his porch, the water was so high there was a shark swimming on his front steps :/



Fake Hurricane Sandy photos. #7 is a shark, maybe not the one you saw though


----------



## Intense (Nov 16, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Flooded Tunnel
> ...



Battery Tunnel reopens Monday morning but only for express buses into Manhattan
Superstorm Sandy caused flooding that left 43 million gallons of water in each of the two tubes. Officials also said the Long Island Rail Road will have service on 10 of 11 branches Monday but on a reduced weekday schedule.







Read more: Battery Tunnel reopens Monday morning but only for express buses into Manhattan - NY Daily News


----------

